#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

** 

             :                                     , 19 / 2011 13:59     

                    ..   ǡ           ǡ     ߡ     
                :            .


                            ء          !
         ء                      ʡ    : { } [: 7]..  : { } [: 19].. : { } [: 235].. : { } [: 52].


        ǿ!        ߿!
       :     ..


                                                     ɡ       .


                   :                  ɡ           .       ɡ      :           ǻ.      :        :                                     ѻ.


                                   ..


        ǡ                                     ϡ          : { } [: 45]        { }  [: 46]                                             { } [: 62].


               ɡ                        :          ..                  :   ѡ      ǻ                       { }  [: 40]                  ʡ               .


                 ǡ                  ..     ϡ                 ..    ӡ                     .       .               ǡ                    ..                                 { } [: 23].


                      :                 :   ߿ :     ǡ    .    :             .





See More:

----------

